# Plugin Spotlight - EAReverb 2



## Cory Pelizzari (Oct 29, 2021)

I highly recommend this one - https://www.eareckon.com/en/products/eareverb2-reverb-plug-in.html


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 29, 2021)

“You’re a bad influence” - my wallet 

Interested to see your thoughts on 2caudio Precedence and Breeze combo along with SP2016 since you’re venturing more into the place a dry instrument into a space territory.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Oct 29, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> “You’re a bad influence” - my wallet
> 
> Interested to see your thoughts on 2caudio Precedence and Breeze combo along with SP2016 since you’re venturing more into the place a dry instrument into a space territory.


I've had my eye on those for a while, although the SP2016 is a little expensive given the simplicity of the interface. Sounds great though. Once I get my new PC and get back into buying more gear (probably some time in the beginning of next year) I can go on a rampage.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 29, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> I've had my eye on those for a while, although the SP2016 is a little expensive given the simplicity of the interface. Sounds great though. Once I get my new PC and get back into buying more gear (probably some time in the beginning of next year) I can go on a rampage.


2caudio’s demo is fully functional with no time limit. The only limitations is it only allows up to 8 instances per project and I believe it doesn’t save the plugin state, but might be misremembering the latter part.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Oct 29, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> 2caudio’s demo is fully functional with no time limit. The only limitations is it only allows up to 8 instances per project and I believe it doesn’t save the plugin state, but might be misremembering the latter part.


Yeah but it requires Windows 8-10 and recommends 10. I'm using 7 until I can get the new PC.


----------



## MisteR (Oct 29, 2021)

MacOS above 10.14 not currently supported.


----------



## Kent (Oct 29, 2021)

I really, really wanted to like EAReverb 2, but alas...too fizzily metallic and not nearly as flexible as one would hope.


----------



## FireGS (Oct 29, 2021)

I think there's an issue in this. The stage placements for the perc demo do not seem to coincide with where they're shown on screen. 

4:49, the toms are placed center, but they're very much off to the left. 
5:40 the snare is placed left, but sound slightly right of center.
5:50 bass drum is placed right, but its center.


----------



## Kent (Oct 29, 2021)

FireGS said:


> I think there's an issue in this. The stage placements for the perc demo do not seem to coincide with where they're shown on screen.
> 
> 4:49, the toms are placed center, but they're very much off to the left.
> 5:40 the snare is placed left, but sound slightly right of center.
> 5:50 bass drum is placed right, but its center.


Seems like that is a compensatory direction from where the samples originally sit in the stereo space, no?


----------



## FireGS (Oct 29, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Seems like that is a compensatory direction from where the samples originally sit in the stereo space, no?


That's what the "Pan L/R" tool is for, to compensate for that exact issue before the reverb/stage positioning does it's job.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Oct 29, 2021)

FireGS said:


> I think there's an issue in this. The stage placements for the perc demo do not seem to coincide with where they're shown on screen.
> 
> 4:49, the toms are placed center, but they're very much off to the left.
> 5:40 the snare is placed left, but sound slightly right of center.
> 5:50 bass drum is placed right, but its center.


Alas, what you're hearing is Studio One 4 being a total antagonist and not accurately rendering my automation track. It worked perfectly while I was recording the video but as soon as I rendered the audio and chucked in my video project and uploaded it... It has betrayed me once again.


----------



## FireGS (Oct 29, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Alas, what you're hearing is Studio One 4 being a total antagonist and not accurately rendering my automation track. It worked perfectly while I was recording the video but as soon as I rendered the audio and chucked in my video project and uploaded it... It has betrayed me once again.


I'll keep on keepin' you on your toes


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Oct 29, 2021)

kmaster said:


> I really, really wanted to like EAReverb 2, but alas...too fizzily metallic and not nearly as flexible as one would hope.


I had the exact opposite experience... The only metallic sound I got was from the metallic presets.


----------



## Pianist (Nov 18, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Yeah but it requires Windows 8-10 and recommends 10. I'm using 7 until I can get the new PC.


Actually, I have it installed on my Windows 7 comp (The demo version) and it works without problems.


----------

